# Technika TV help please! <3



## Aimee G (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey everyone. 
I have a Technika TV (LCD42-207) and I'm having an annoying intermittent problem with it.
When you turn it on, the whole screen flashes between solid red, green and blue.
It's done it around ten times in the four years I've had it. 
It always fixes itself in the end after a few hours, but it's a nuisance to wait for when it should be working. 
I never know what causes it, or how it fixes, it's just so annoying!
I always try powering it down, unplugging it and releasing any static, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, so annoying!

Any advice/suggestions appreciated, I know very little about TV's.

Thanks! Xx


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Aimee G and welcome to TSF :wave:

It's likely to be an intermittent fault in a component somewhere, you'd need specific test equipment to locate it :sigh: - It might be cheaper to replace it than get it repaired, but it's worth checking any local repair-shops though.


----------



## Aimee G (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. It's such an irritating fault! Hubby came home, pressed menu and it worked for him! But I pressed everything and nothing haha. It's a joke x


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Has that actually cured the problem, or just 'remove it' 'til next time?


----------

